# Move over Chuck Norris!



## Sneakers (Aug 4, 2009)

There's a new tough guy in town and he's not one to be messed with. Who is it? Well, it's none other then CNR. Just check out this new Video by Weird Al.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrGmD2wk8m4


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 4, 2009)

no, Chuck will beat him and Mr. T will come in to pity this man that tried to beat Chuck Norris.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2009)

o_0 did you just question Chuck Norris? 

Niiiiice knowin ya, pal.


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 4, 2009)

Actually, Chuck Norris should move over to Jean Claude Van Dam. I would like to see Chuck try do to the splits and kick two people at the same time.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 4, 2009)

RoadDogg said:


> Actually, Chuck Norris should move over to Jean Claude Van Dam. I would like to see Chuck try do to the splits and kick two people at the same time.



LOL you really want to start a debate between Van Dam and Chuck Norris? The guy pretty much patented the Roundhouse kick


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a scientific error for one person to be better than Chuck Norris...

I'm sorry but your knowledge is flawed.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 4, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> It's a scientific error for one person to be better than Chuck Norris...
> 
> I'm sorry but your knowledge is flawed.



not even Mr.T
Mr.T=Chuck Norris


----------



## Ziff (Aug 5, 2009)

chuck norris could do all that and more


----------



## Teracat (Aug 7, 2009)

...all of whom can not hold a candle to Tony Jaa.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Tony Jaa.


 
...who now?


----------



## Teracat (Aug 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> ...who now?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-XZf1a6_R4

Thai martial artist. Does all of his own stunts.

And vastly superior to the very overrated Chuck Norris.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 7, 2009)

Teracat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-XZf1a6_R4
> 
> Thai martial artist. Does all of his own stunts.
> 
> And vastly superior to the very overrated Chuck Norris.



everyone still likes Chuck, no one beats Chuck, its a Law of Physics.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 7, 2009)

jackie chan will always be the best to me....
as well as bruce lee


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2009)

well apparently he isnt as tough as you say or at least not tough enough to kill the german copyright laws, the video isnt available here^^


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> jackie chan will always be the best to me....
> as well as bruce lee


 
Chuck Norris killed Bruce Lee, tho. =/ now what?


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can Bruce Lee un-scramble an egg? Or slam a revolving door? don't think so...
also I'm better than Chuck at everything. Ty.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> well apparently he isnt as tough as you say or at least not tough enough to kill the german copyright laws, the video isnt available here^^



He doesn't like Nazi's.


----------

